# goodbye sr20



## jounin (Aug 23, 2004)

guys im bored... it seems like everyone has sr20dets these days so im selling my fastback. my next project will be an s14. i bought my friends with a blown ka. we have the motor out and and i am buying the holy grail(rb26dett) the only bad thing is that its setting me back 9k for the swap alone.... looks like ill be massively poor for a while 

ohh.... and im not bullshitting either, i plan on running the r33 v-lsd rear end with 10 inch rear tires and boost up 2 1.1 bar, should be fun :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

get a better lsd


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jounin said:


> guys im bored... it seems like everyone has sr20dets these days so im selling my fastback. my next project will be an s14. i bought my friends with a blown ka. we have the motor out and and i am buying the holy grail(rb26dett) the only bad thing is that its setting me back 9k for the swap alone.... looks like ill be massively poor for a while
> 
> ohh.... and im not bullshitting either, i plan on running the r33 v-lsd rear end with 10 inch rear tires and boost up 2 1.1 bar, should be fun :thumbup:


 what is the point of this? you wanted to show off?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah but let's just say congrats on the rb have fun


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> get a better lsd



yeah, I have the R33 VLSD. It really isn't that big of a deal. Now if you can find a GTR mechanical diff, then that would be bad ass. My boss has one and I think it is the shiznit...

oh yeah, have fun switching the 26 to RWD. I'm doing it now on one and it taxing in some ways. Everything is so cramped on that motor as opposed to the 20


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah, they do it because its cheap, believe me, if the RB26 was cheap, everyone would be doing that. the SR is a great bang for your buck, the 240sx is; period. same with hondas, alot of people do B16 swaps, cuz they are cheap(not as cheap as an SR20  )but still cheap. it's all about money, and really what you like. Face it, ur never going to be the only one to do something, once u think of it, someone in japan of USA, or anywhere is gonna have it done already. Soon, lots of people will have the RB26, just like the RB25 now.


----------

